# Aquaview



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Does any one use one of the new micro's? If so how do you like it?Just another toy/tool,to spend my money on this coming year maybe!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I use one. Bought it to do some scouting but found a bracket to connect it to my shanty pole and use it to fish with now. The only drawback I have with it is that the battery life sucks. Seems like just when I get em going good, the battery dies. Maybe 2 hrs or so. Not much more. I have a Marcum that's a lot bigger and heavier that lasts almost all day that I use sometimes. Like I said, it's heavy tho. The Marcum is more reliable than the little aqua vue micro, to me.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Chaunc answered it pretty good already! Its a good scouting tool if your going to drill a few holes and drop a camera to see whats down there if your looking for structure.....as far as using to fish all day with....no! lol I use my Marcum 825sd and absolutely LOVE it....thing is flat out amazing!


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Depending what units you have on your boat and which micro you are looking at you are able to use the video input on the bigger lowrance touches to view the aquavu feed.


----------

